# Wendelin Farm



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Looking at the Norik and Charmer litter,
Anyone have a pup from previous breeding?


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

AlexLafram said:


> Looking at the Norik and Charmer litter,
> Anyone have a pup from previous breeding?


Are you sure these two have been bred before? If so, pedigreedatabase.com doesn’t show it. What does the breeder say? Maybe they can refer you to those buyers.


----------



## DannyYYC (12 mo ago)

AlexLafram said:


> Looking at the Norik and Charmer litter,
> Anyone have a pup from previous breeding?


We recently got a pup from Incka and Egon. I believe my partner's friend has a Norik pup but never had heard of Charmer.


----------

